# Feeling disinterested in NC's now... is this normal?



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Fellow BOTL - A confession, and a worry.... 

Over the last many months I am enjoying nearly 100% ISOM's when I smoke, and light maybe 2 NC's a month... or, maybe none. Even when doing yard chores, I will at least reach for a Jose Piedra as my "get dirty and smoke" cigar...

I don't see this trend abating anytime soon... I have 300+ NC's in storage, aging nicely. Even my '26 Padrons and AF Anejos are not calling to me anymore... I am in no need to get rid of them, just feeling like I lost my taste for them... Does this happen to other BOTL? Is this normal? Will my sense of spirit for these NC's return?

Example: I had a new Camacho Select this week (that my local B&M had me try) and I nearly tossed it after 3-4 draws b/c of the lack of flavor compared to the Cuaba I had that morning... I hate to think I am being "high maintenance", but hey, I like what I like, know what I mean? At the club the other week my friend offered me a Padron 4000 Maddie from his locker and I turned him down, instead reaching into my 3-finger case for a Siglo IV and promptly enjoying the heck outta that sucker... 

Anyway, just curious if this slope is a one-way only journey for most out there, or if you switch back to NC's from time to time.... appreciate you sharing your experience... TIA.

:w


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

yes


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

jaxf250 said:


> Fellow BOTL - A confession, and a worry....
> 
> Over the last many months I am enjoying nearly 100% ISOM's when I smoke, and light maybe 2 NC's a month... or, maybe none. Even when doing yard chores, I will at least reach for a Jose Piedra as my "get dirty and smoke" cigar...
> 
> ...


It's hopeless. Once you have been to the mountain............well you know. I still smoke NCs, but probably only 10-15%. I still like them and smoke all that are gifted and my Opus x and Aurora 100 anos and afew others I enjoy like Curly Head Deluxe Maduro and many Fuentes, but when there are Cubans there calling me I usually reach for them first. If you like that Cuban profile this is definitely a normal progression, or digression depending on how you look at it.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

mmblz said:


> yes


No

Ok

Yes


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I disagree.

It is not a one way journey. At least it doesn't have to be. But it really depends on how your palate is developing at the time. Most people, when they begin dabbling in Havana cigars, reach a point where they are nearly 100% exclusive. Some stay there but many turn back. 

When you consider the fact that Cuban cigars are by definition puros, this means that they will always be limited in the absolute breadth of results that can be achieved by the blending of Cuban cigar tobaccos. Oh sure, Quai D'Orsay is nothing like Quinteros, but the portion of the flavor spectrum they span is but a fraction of what can be achieved when blenders have access to leaf from Nicaragua, the Dominican Republic, Honduras, Peru, Ecuador, Connecticut, etc. 

I enjoy Cubans cigars but they are only 2/3 of my stock. I enjoy a great many NC cigars for their specific charms. I love the creamy power of LGC Reserva Figurados, the velvet coated left hook of the JdN Antaño Gran Reserva, the rich flavor and brickhouse construction of Black Pearl Rojo, the poor man's Padron of Sancho Panza DM and Alec Bradley Exotic Maduro Trilogy and on and on. 

I have a ton of LJPs but I wouldn't use them as yard smokes. They get harsh if pulled on too roughly and being short filler, they get sloppy when I invariably begin slobbering on them while working.

My point is simply that you end up shaping your tastes and your tastes are shaped by what you value in a smoking experience.

Wilkey


----------



## Diselfitter (May 20, 2006)

Jax I know what you are saying... Having been there myself. 
I remember when I first start with Cuban cigars. I didn't have many so I would save them for more special occasions. After a while, my stock of Cuban cigars grew larger, and I could take one of those with out worry that I would run out anytime soon. 
Like any one of my Passions when I am in the discovery phase of them I do so with enthusiasm. The Next thing I know I am smoking only Cuban cigars. Why not they are great, they offer me flavors and a smoking experience I didn't have with N/C's, or maybe just a different one. 

As time passed. I found I would reach for a N/C cigar, like the Padron Anni's, or a Diamond Crown, etc.. usually something in the more premium range. I sit back and enjoy what that cigar has to offer. What I try not to do is make a comparative analysis of the Cuban to N/C cigars. 
to me it would be like comparing apples and oranges. 
I do like ... No.. I love my Cuban cigars.. esp Cohiba's, Boli's, Trini's and Partagas's. 
But I also truly enjoy some of the N/C's...It is always nice to know that YES you can have the best of Both Worlds. 

But I do understand where you are at right now...So enjoy the ride.

I liked the way 3x5card had worded his post. I liked the Journey thing..



Deez


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I definately prefer cubans but I'll always have a taste for nc's. Just like a sweet maduro. Can't picture a time that I won't want a Anejo or my Padron's and several other brands that I still like.

Oh yeah and yes this is normal.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

floydp said:


> I definately prefer cubans but I'll always have a taste for nc's. Just like a sweet maduro. Can't picture a time that I won't want a Anejo or my Padron's and several other brands that I still like.
> 
> Oh yeah and yes this is normal.


I guess I am not that unusual after all. I agree with Frank, I prefer the cuban cigars now, but still enjoy certain NCs. A certain BOTL here (who I'm sure will chime in on this post) has accused me of going from newbie to cuban snob in record time, since I've only been smoking since November. Chances are good that out of a week, I will smoke 5 cubans to 1 or 2 domestics. I don't see this as being snobbish, since I still have NCs, just going with what I like currently.

I enjoyed the heck out of the LAdC and WOA Maduro, I had yesterday. Were they as good as the Boli RC I also had? No, but I think it's just where my tastes rest right now.

Like Disel said smoke whta you like and enjoy what you smoke, in the end if you don't like what you smoke, what's the point? If you find that all your tastes are leaning towards cubans, then so be it. I sure enjoy trying to find something I like as well.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I smoke mainly Cubans.

But I still get the craiving for the occasional Anejo or Fuente Hemi. There are no Cubans that compare with those cigars....


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

> I definately prefer cubans but I'll always have a taste for nc's. Just like a sweet maduro. Can't picture a time that I won't want a Anejo or my Padron's and several other brands that I still like.


:tpd:

This is a very typical progression that most cigar smokers come to at some time or other, there are still many nc's I really really enjoy.
I do however expect the nc's I smoke to be more complex and not just one note wonders.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

jaxf250 said:


> Fellow BOTL - A confession, and a worry....
> 
> Will my sense of spirit for these NC's return?
> 
> :w


Cubans are unlike any other cigar, and have a distinct and wonderful flavor when they are "on". But so do many other cigars, each has it's time and place. I think it's normal for us to go through phases...


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Good reflections... thanks for chiming in everyone.

I guess at my current stage, I really prefer the ISOM taste on nearly every occasion! Man this slope is steep... ;-)

Happy Memorial Day to all... smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

NC’s do little for me, and haven’t for the last 10+ years or so. Ya, sometimes when I can’t get to Europe in time, I may have to settle for NC’s and the last box I bought (Upmann Cameroon Torpedoes) were quite excellent; I just have no desire to smoke NC’s. The choice between Davidoff and Cohiba (top price range), or Monte and Fuente, has always been the Cuban as default.

Even if there were “better” NC’s than Cubans, I’d still smoke Cubans, almost to the illogical mindset; like trying to rationalize to an addicted cigarette smoker that smoking is bad for the health. There’s just no convincing me. I’d say, “That Ashton was incredible… Hand me my Juan Lopez…”


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I definitely find my self loving ISOMS more now that ive had a few, but ill take those padron and anejos if you wanna give up on them


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Life is too short for NC's!  
For years (and years), a cigar was a seldom pleasure, enjoyed only on special occaisons. Havanna's just seemed to make it all the more special. Now I imbibe more frequently, but each cigar is still a unique and special event, so I spoil myself. What's wrong with that?
Back to my opening statement, I like to feel that I am making a considered choice in whatever I do, and limiting the field to ISOM's makes the learning curve that much shorter. So I stick to what I know best, and am nowhere close to being jaded in my choices.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

I won't smoke, much less buy, any cigar that doesn't appeal to me. While I enjoy Havana leaf, my experiance with Cuban cigars is limited and I won't go too far out of my way to obtain them.


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

You're all snobs.....and I'm happy to be associated with you.  

Seriously, for me the taste of a good cuban has yet to be duplicated anywhere else, and until that time comes, (which may be never), cuban cigars will be the prefered smoke.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

jaxf250 said:


> Fellow BOTL - A confession, and a worry....
> 
> Over the last many months I am enjoying nearly 100% ISOM's when I smoke, and light maybe 2 NC's a month... or, maybe none. Even when doing yard chores, I will at least reach for a Jose Piedra as my "get dirty and smoke" cigar...
> 
> ...


is this normal? Yes! Is this affordable............sadly no.........:hn

ATL


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

I am prone to aggree with a few here that say that some folks make the switch and go 100% cuban only.
I know for me I did this for a while, and now I find myself enjoying a good cigar whenever.. Whats funny it just has to be a good cigar. 

In a progresion sort of I found myself trying "better and Better" smokes before my "cuban only days" When I got into cigars bigtime I then did a similar thing.
I searched for the "Holly Grail" of cigars, in that I mean I went on a quest to locate and smoke the best that was out there.
Not intending to be a snob it started out with aged smokes, you know the 1989 and such partagas or the cohiba here and there. The machine made aged smokes on and on. Til one day I opened up the Min Ron Nee book with my buddy and we started on the first page - not just looking but actually obtaining and smoking every one we could. This was a fun journey and it was a mind numbing trip.
We didn't get all of them but we got a good portion and then some.

I guess I just wanted to say tastes change and progress, and sometimes going backwards is a nice "change or pace " or a treat.

If you truly feel you are committed to the "cuban only" way of smoking, send your non cubans to a newbie or two and let them experience the progression.

Have a great one...
hbooker


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

That's your brand. Ain no thang. If you have access to the cigar you prefer, praise the Lord.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

mmblz said:


> yes


*Because they are two different things!*
I can enjoy smoking NC's, I've learned or rather developed
a taste bud for NC's and If I need to choose between the two? of course
I'll go for Cubans. Everytime I'm smoking a NC's, I always look for 
the Nicaraguan or maybe DR twang that cubans doesn't have.
Just my opinion Amigo!* Now let smoke a Siglo VI*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pinoyman said:


> *Because they are two different things!*
> I can enjoy smoking NC's, I've learned or rather developed
> a taste bud for NC's and If I need to choose between the two? of course
> I'll go for Cubans. Everytime I'm smoking a NC's, *I always look for
> ...


Rollito needs Pepins


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

great question-
for me I have only 5 or 6 NC's in my humidor. I live less than a mile from 2 cigar shops and never go to them. I like cubans 100% of the time and will probably never go back to NC's. This is different for everyone so try not to worry about it. You may find that in time you want to go back to them but I doubt it. If you feel like you need to get rid of the NC's I'm sure someone out there will trade for them or you can always give them to our troops overseas.
Clint


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Rollito needs Pepins


*Mo'nin Smitty! Don't start now Amigo... *


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Teninx said:


> I won't smoke, much less buy, any cigar that doesn't appeal to me. While I enjoy Havana leaf, my experiance with *Cuban cigars is limited *and *I won't go too far out of my way to obtain them*.


Give it enough time and you will be singing a different tune


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jaxf250 said:


> I don't see this trend abating anytime soon... I have 300+ NC's in storage, aging nicely. Even my '26 Padrons and AF Anejos are not calling to me anymore... I am in no need to get rid of them, just feeling like I lost my taste for them... Does this happen to other BOTL? Is this normal? Will my sense of spirit for these NC's return?
> 
> Example: I had a new Camacho Select this week (that my local B&M had me try) and I nearly tossed it after 3-4 draws b/c of the lack of flavor compared to the Cuaba I had that morning... I hate to think I am being "high maintenance", but hey, I like what I like, know what I mean? At the club the other week my friend offered me a Padron 4000 Maddie from his locker and I turned him down, instead reaching into my 3-finger case for a Siglo IV and promptly enjoying the heck outta that sucker...


lol... further proves my points. the guy grabs a JLP instead of expensive/hard to find NCs..

hey, this is what happens to most people.

the part in red is so true. i smoke cigars not for their looks, the look of the bands, the name on the box... i smoke 'em for the flavor.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Jax,

I too have been there. Once I got the taste of Cuban cigars, I often have a hard time lighting anything else. I've got an inventory of NCs that, for the most part, sit there and age. I use them as 'passer outers' and golf cigars (being in one of the golf capitals of the world makes disposing of them easier, I guess. . .).

I'd say hold them and you may come around to being able to enjoy them again. I smoke a few a month, and am just now begining to enjoy some of them again. There are a FEW that I could always smoke - Padron Naturals, VSGs, Tatuajes - but that is about it.

For me, NCs got 'unsmokable' for about a year or so - and then I could smoke them and enjoy them. They are nowhere as complex as most Cubans, and don't have that 'clean Cuban flavor' I have grown to love, but they still have their place.

-T

ps I assume by your screen name that you are in Jax? Is your B&M Aromas or Tobacco Cove by chance? I can be caught at Aromas from time to time. . .


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> lol... further proves my points. the guy grabs a JLP instead of expensive/hard to find NCs..


They do make a great yard-gar, he he, but I hate that short filler... man, gets all over the place if you even barely mush the end w/ your mouth...

You all warned me about the effects of these ISOM's on my NC habit (I recall some early PM's with Toddzilla and others), but I was surprised it took to me so fast and so strong... whew. Good thing you guys gave me a gut-check here... thanks for listening...


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

SuperT said:


> ps I assume by your screen name that you are in Jax? Is your B&M Aromas or Tobacco Cove by chance? I can be caught at Aromas from time to time. . .


I have been known to visit both... PM on the way...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

jaxf250 said:


> Fellow BOTL - A confession, and a worry....
> 
> Over the last many months I am enjoying nearly 100% ISOM's when I smoke, and light maybe 2 NC's a month... or, maybe none. Even when doing yard chores, I will at least reach for a Jose Piedra as my "get dirty and smoke" cigar...
> 
> ...


I am right there with you. Got smacked with cuabans early in my cigar age and havent been able to look back since. I do still enjoy the NC's, just not to the extent I do the cubans. Revell in the fact that you are not alone on this slide.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. I still enjoy a NC on occasion during the day or while working in the yard. However I don't find them satisfying like a Cuban.


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

I force myslef to smoke my NC's from time to time since I'm a miserly man, but I find myself wishing my NC tasted like my cubans.

In addition, aging backfires on me with my NCs. It turns out that 2-3 yrs worth of age (from being ignored) on my Camachos, La Aroma de Cubas, etc. equates to a bland cigar that truly does taste like what I imagine smoking some loose leaf paper might taste like. Disclaimer: I have only a little experience with Anejos, Opus, etc.

I can smoke a fairly fresh NC and feel somewhat satisified (I still like the smaller ring gauged ashton vsg and camachos okay)....

As said before, I like what I like...and a solid cuban typicially tastes wonderful for the entire length of the cigar...I can say that I usually enjoy only the first cm of an NC...then it's typically bland loose leaf paper (aged NC), or a harsh overly strong woody taste (fresh NC).

If I wake up in the morning and the back of my oropharynx feels dry and scratchy I pause and ask myself...
"Self, am I coming down with strep throat?...or did I simply smoke an NC's last night?"


----------



## niceash (Jan 30, 2006)

I have about three times as many NC's as I have Cubans. While I prefer the Cubans, my plan is to use the lower quality NC's (bundles, Maria Mancini, Indian Tabec's) when I am not able to really pay attention to what I am doing (mowing, fishing). I will use the higher quality N.C.'s (Padron, Fuente,CAO) when I am able to devote more attention to the smoke(Golf,cards with friends). I will savor the cubans for when I am able to devote my full attention to the cigar. Should work out to about three to one.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Normal, but I will probably not lose a taste for NC's. Padrons have a flavor you can't escape as well as certain Fuentes and tons of others. 

When I pick up a NC I've never smoked, I'd say I'm not really impressed 75% of the time, but even with a Cuban I've never smoked, I'm usually satisfied.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

It happened to me also , but lately anything I've had hasn't impressed me . Had a PSD4 , Siglo VI , Opus X Petit Prince and thought "Where's the taste" . However , I guess I'm just in a rut of not being able to taste as well . I'm not on any allergy med's currently or any med's for that fact . Has anyone else experienced anything like this before ?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Opus X Petit Prince


That should read Petit Lancero , sorry about the mix up .:c


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Personally I like both NC's and cubans. They are different, but both good.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

drevim said:


> I guess I am not that unusual after all. I agree with Frank, I prefer the cuban cigars now, but still enjoy certain NCs. A certain BOTL here (who I'm sure will chime in on this post) has accused me of going from newbie to cuban snob in record time, since I've only been smoking since November. Chances are good that out of a week, I will smoke 5 cubans to 1 or 2 domestics. I don't see this as being snobbish, since I still have NCs, just going with what I like currently.
> 
> I enjoyed the heck out of the LAdC and WOA Maduro, I had yesterday. Were they as good as the Boli RC I also had? No, but I think it's just where my tastes rest right now.
> 
> Like Disel said smoke whta you like and enjoy what you smoke, in the end if you don't like what you smoke, what's the point? If you find that all your tastes are leaning towards cubans, then so be it. I sure enjoy trying to find something I like as well.


I'm the certain BOTL...I thought we were on the same page when it came to our smoking preferences. In a matter of a month or so, he was in a different book! It does seem to progress rather rapidly once you get the taste (similar to Crack, Meth, Horse). I have to admit that my most enjoyable smokes in the past few weeks have also been Cubans. I have had a couple of premium NC's (Anejo, Tats) that were GREAT, but others I have tried have been rather uninspiring. 
I seems most people go to more Cubans eventually, it is just a matter of how long.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> It happened to me also , but lately anything I've had hasn't impressed me . Had a PSD4 , Siglo VI , Opus X Petit Prince and thought "Where's the taste" . However , I guess I'm just in a rut of not being able to taste as well . I'm not on any allergy med's currently or any med's for that fact . Has anyone else experienced anything like this before ?


Try a Zinc supplement, it is very important to the sense of taste and smell.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

If I didn't care about supporting our local B&M's (which are often the only places there are to have a smoke) even just a tiny bit by buying a stick or two, I'd be a total snob.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

They're all good  .
I actually smoke NCs more often that ISOMs, even though the latter out-number the former in my "quiver". I simply have the mentality of trying to hoard and age the cubans to the best of my ability. It's tough, but somebody gots to do it  .


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

calistogey said:


> If I didn't care about supporting our local B&M's (which are often the only places there are to have a smoke) even just a tiny bit by buying a stick or two, I'd be a total snob.


I'll smoke at my local B&M with ISOM's and don't buy all that much from him except maybe a box-a-year max and Dupont Refills. He knows the deal and his hands are tied due to the embargo. Just keeping the store full of people is good for business and when I need any accessory, I would go to him first, even if he was a little more than the web.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Millow said:


> Personally I like both NC's and cubans. They are different, but both good.


:tpd:


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I also have found that my taste for Domestics has pretty much dried up. The only Domestic that I like is the Padron 26 Maduro but never after an ISOM. Not trying to be a snob about it, but I just llike what I like.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm with the consensus. Smoking a NC is pretty much a rarity these days. 

And the slide continues..........


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hbooker said:


> I am prone to aggree with a few here that say that some folks make the switch and go 100% cuban only.
> I know for me I did this for a while, and now I find myself enjoying a good cigar whenever.. Whats funny it just has to be a good cigar.
> 
> In a progresion sort of I found myself trying "better and Better" smokes before my "cuban only days" When I got into cigars bigtime I then did a similar thing.
> ...


That's why to me, HBooker is *MY MAN!!*

Seriously, I've been down the same road! Started with what was available (Domestics). Couldn't appreciate Havanas that much until I found some very good sources. Slid down that slippery slope quite well, thank you. Have had vintage stuff as well (lots of hit & miss there due to inconsistency & questionable storage).

Now I find myself enjoying cigars on a whole new level. There are many good domestics that I would pick up & smoke when it's the right mood for one. Many good Havanas (I'm still a majority Havana smoker) when the time's right for one of those too. I've got enough experience & knowledge now to pick a good smoke by instict alone. [Just a couple of weeks ago had a bit of a herf with fellow BOTL's at Spaghettini's, in Seal Beach. Started the evening with a Padron Anniversario '64 Pyramid and finished with an '04 MC No.5. Both delicious & memorable . . . or was it the company?!]

I'd just to remind all the new Havana devotees what the logo for Habanos S.A. says, "Unique since 1492". It doesn't say the best cigars or the greatest, just unique. Take time, enjoy what you've got. No need to rush with excess enthusiasm. Time will temper that as you palate & connoisseurship evolves.

Just my :2 .

:w


----------

